# SOS Bricked my DX!!!



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was on CM4DX and I decided I wanted to flash back to stock. I=So I sbf'd to the most recent file. It worked fine. But I got the flashing itch again so I decided to figure out how to root GB. Worked fine. Then I was messing in CWM and backed up my phone. did some more messing and decided to test my backup well in my haste I accidentally hit the wrong one. I selected the one from CM7 and I am certain that messed my phone up. I cannot get back into android and I am unsure how to fix it. I tried flashing stock GB again and nothing. I am downloading a different sbf in hopes it fixes it... but time will tell. Anyone have any ideas. I can only get into the bootloader and into recovery. Please HELP!!! LOL!!! I like having a phone... that works...


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's a link for the 4.5.602 sbf 
Then root again using Droid3 1 click method
www.talkandroid.com/58760-droid-x-gingerbread-4-5-602-sbf-released/


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks I think that is one of the same ones I have tried already... BUT I WILL GIVE IT A SHOT!!! I really cant let this thing beat me. I already told my wife I got this. LOL!!!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's the easy ISO method.
Download the 4.5.602
Just burn to a disc.

Then reboot ur computer. On the BIOS screen hit F12 or f8 or escape. Then select boot from disc.

www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

It takes like 10 minutes to get to the menu. If it takes longer then 20 then reboot and retry. Once you start the sbf process it take 10 minutes

Take a look at the screenshots on the page


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

also one thing that may help... my recovery is different. I used to be able to press the search button to open the options... now I have to press both volume buttons at the same time. I also instead of pressing camera button to accept i have to use the power button to accept... just in case that has anything to do with what is going on with my phone


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"suv32002 said:


> also one thing that may help... my recovery is different. I used to be able to press the search button to open the options... now I have to press both volume buttons at the same time. I also instead of pressing camera button to accept i have to use the power button to accept... just in case that has anything to do with what is going on with my phone


That is normal. That is the new gingerbread stock recovery.

I can't stress this enough.

AFTER YOU SBF MAKE SURE YOU WIPE DATA IN STOCK RECOVERY OR YOU WILL BOOT LOOP OR GT STUCK ON THE BOOT LOGO!!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

That's gingerbread. Froyo is the search button.

Try the iso, it's never failed me.


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah i wiped cache and factory reset it like 3 times... just in case lol


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"bobAbooey said:


> That's gingerbread. Froyo is the search button.
> 
> Try the iso, it's never failed me.


Same here its all I've ever used that's why I posted the link


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

i will have to try that later... i dont have a dvd handy I am house sitting


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm eating dinner playing bfbc and on the forums at once LOL. Talk about multi tasking


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"suv32002 said:


> i will have to try that later... i dont have a dvd handy I am house sitting


Cd or USB stick also workd


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

nice I think i do have one with me. if not oh well. tonight is the last night I am here.


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

UPDATE!!!! I think something worked. I tried the sbf of 602 I already had again, for the fourth time, and it worked!!! I tired it while I was waiting on the other things were downloading. I officially have the welcome to droid X screen!!! YAY!!! It's a phone again!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"suv32002 said:


> UPDATE!!!! I think something worked. I tried the sbf of 602 I already had again, for the fourth time, and it worked!!! I tired it while I was waiting on the other things were downloading. I officially have the welcome to droid X screen!!! YAY!!! It's a phone again!


Just curious. Wat was the problem before. Were you stuck at the booyloader screen with errors? If so it takes multiple sbfs to fix


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

no i just was bootlooping and it just wasnt wanting to get fixed. in the future I guess I will sbf until I turn blue or my phone works lol


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"suv32002 said:


> no i just was bootlooping and it just wasnt wanting to get fixed. in the future I guess I will sbf until I turn blue or my phone works lol


Did u wipe data after the 1st Sbf? I'm just trying to figure out what went wrong


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah I wiped it after the first time, then wiped it again after the second, then wiped it again after it still bootlooped, then abf'd two more time without wiping.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"suv32002 said:


> yeah I wiped it after the first time, then wiped it again after the second, then wiped it again after it still bootlooped, then abf'd two more time without wiping.


LOL well I'm glad we got it figured out. I seriously recomemd still downloading the 4.5.602 ISO. It is way better and you don't have to have any drivers installed like you do for rsd lite. Also sometimes rsd lite has trouble recognizing your phone. I promise you you'll never have any issues with the ISO. Its best that you burn it to a cd not USB.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Here's the easy ISO method.
> Download the 4.5.602
> Just burn to a disc.
> 
> ...


 Try this, you do not need a cd to run this it works everytime. I hope it helps.

http://www.DroidXForums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/26131-another-useful-tool-our-recovery-bin.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"Droidx0351 said:


> Try this, you do not need a cd to run this it works everytime. I hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.DroidXForums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/26131-another-useful-tool-our-recovery-bin.html
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


OK I'm not gonna lie... that's pretty cool


----------

